# Manufactured stone or veneer suggestions



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my first post. Thanks in advance for any suggestions or help you can offer!

I have been building a house, all phases of construction, this time for myself! I have almost made it to the finish line. It now desperately needs Stone, fake or veneer, in the garage, breezeway and porch area. It is roughly 250 square feet. Unfortunately, masonry terrifies me. It isn't so much the scope of work involved as it is the selection process. I lack the vision to now what the finished product will look like. I am hoping some of you can give me some suggestions for manufactured stone or stone veneer that would blend well with the rest of this house. Originally, I was mainly looking at manufactured stone, but just recently started considering the use of natural stone veneer. I welcome any and all suggestions. 

Thanks again, 
SHMO


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice looking house man. I would be partial to an ashlar or square and rec Arcadian granite. You could also mix it with an American granite or other similar. I think that a mosaic or round might clutter the area and not compliment the architecture as well. 

I'd love to see completed Picts...


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

I will definitely post some completed pics, good, bad or ugly. To be honest, making a choice on the stone has been my single hardest decision of the entire build, and trust me. I'm anal about making the right finish choices. I just don't want to hoop this last detail and end up pulling the rest of the houses appearance down. That is why I am leaning on you guys to help me in the right direction.

Thanks for the suggestions. :thumbsup:

SHMO


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I can not tell from the pics, but it does not appear to be flashed properly for any type veneer stone, and only passable for a one-coat stucco.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there a ledge at the porch to lay a veneer on? Is there enough footing to lay a veneer on?


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

It is flashed with Z-metal, 3 inches tucks up under the siding. It protrudes away from the wall 2 1/4" and has a 1/4" lip that hangs down. I had it custom made for the application. I figured that I would tuck a sill material under that flashing. Vertical corners are flashed with 3 inch L-flashing. In regards to a ledge on the porch, it is framed out with 2x10 stringers on 12" centers and a double offset ledger board that is through bolted. I would "think" it could carry the load. As far as a footer, other than the foundation footing, there isn't any additional.

SHMO


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

IT should be just fine, although you may want to use a membrane waterproofing just to be sure.

I would tend to favor long and skinny with your design.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Petrified Wood?










Seriously though nice house....if it were mine....hmmm I'd have to think about it

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Agree with Tscar ....maybe ledgestone. They come in panels either 4" high in artificial, or 6" high real stone.

These are much easier, though still not easy, but easier to get a professional looking job if you're going to do it yourself.

I just happened to do a job each of both these veneer types but my camera has been messed up. Excuse the picture but this is the Eldorado artificial:


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

and here's a bad picture of the natural stone panels:

these are made of sage green quartzite and might look real nice on your home. They also come in some gray which could tie in with your pavers. 

Very nice house by the way and the sections you have for veneer are very well suited in that you have no overhangs, real narrow panels or other details that would make a veneer difficult and spoil the illusion of real stone - nice job 

Dave


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> I can not tell from the pics, but it does not appear to be flashed properly for any type veneer stone, and only passable for a one-coat stucco.


My thoughts also,....a "cultured stone" or similar is your only option right now. A 4" or 6" veneer would also need a proper footing.

I would put a "rowlock" piece of limestone or similar on the top as a stop point, and flash point. Getting it to stay will be the tricky part.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I think a dry-stack ledgestone would look killer on that area.

http://www.culturedstone.com/products/1/8/drystack-ledgestone.aspx

I guess the "Carolina Ledgestone" was discontinued?


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

When you say a membrane waterproofing, do you mean a product like superseal or something along those lines? I had originally intended to use a double layer of felt paper over the Tyvek house wrap....not enough?

After reading through a lot of threads, I see that using a grouted technique is really preferably on an exterior application. That is also the look I prefer. I appreciate everyones input, and I will be looking into that long and skinny look. To be honest, I thought that a field stone or something really jagged and rough would suite the houses style....but again....I am just not a visionary when it comes to masonry.

Thanks for everyones input, and if you can offer me any more suggestions, keep them coming. :thumbsup:

SHMO


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Seeing as you have stamped concrete walks, be sure what you choose won't clash with that.


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

It's funny that everyone is mentioning a ledgestone. On the interior of my house, I used a manufactured stone, rogue river. The product was a ledgestone in their burnt ridge color. My wife chose it, and we did consider it for the exterior. My initial thought, after doing my fireplace, was that it might be very busy looking on a larger exterior application. It also kind of reminds me of a decorators version of a rock....The color pallete we used inside does not remind me of the real deal. Also, the finished product turned out looking DRAMATICALLY different than the samples we chose from. I would hate for the exterior of my house to be a surprise in the finished look. Ideally, I would like to have the exterior of my home turn out looking more authentic...like it has been there for 100 years..... I'm sure you get what I am saying.

here is a couple shots of my fireplace, and my first attempt and throwing up faux stones....so be gentle...haha

SHMO


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr Latone said:


> Seeing as you have stamped concrete walks, be sure what you choose won't clash with that.


My thoughts exactly! I have roughly 500 square feet of driveway band in that stamp as well, so I need to consider that when choosing a stone that will blend aesthetically. Thanks for mentioning it.

SHMO


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

SMHO Individual stones with grout joints is nice - I like it too  It does take a lot more skill and experience to do it right though. 

Dave


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

I also think a ledge stone would look nice in your application. Here are some pictures of Owens Corning Southern Ledge from a recent job to give you an idea.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You might want to look into something like this - the manufactured stone mortar: http://www.umaco.com/products/mortars.html

I would mix it with http://www.silpro.com/products/c21_acrylic.shtml

Would stick forever.


----------



## shmo (Jun 11, 2011)

First, I want to say thank you to everyone for helping with my questions. I guess you can call me, "masonry challenged"...haha
I hope that I can help out in other aspects of construction related threads.

So...I went shopping for manufactured stone. After hearing your input, it sounds like the best choice for me. I found a profile that I "think" will work based on everyones suggestions. What I found was Eldorado stones fieldledge. I am flip flopping between Meseta or Andante for color. What is the consensus on this as a choice for my home? Are you guys feeling it, or should I keep looking? I simply based it on the basic shape, rectangular or squarish and irregular. I really hate to think that I could missfire on the last detail of my build.

Another question I have is regarding grout techniques. I really like the looks of an overgrout, but will that technique go with the style of this homes architecture? I see it mostly used in Tuscan or European styles.

Here are the examples from Eldorado.

Adante color










Meseta


----------

